# Excel-Zellen in XML automatisch einbinden



## LukeP (25. August 2004)

Hallo!

Ich hoffe sehr, dass jemand von Euch einen Vorschlag hat, meinem Problem zu begegnen.
& zwar geht es darum, dass ich aus einer Excel- Tabelle, die aus drei Spalten & knapp 3000 Zeilen besteht (siehe Bild), eine Spalte in eine bestimmte Stelle in einer XML einzufuegen habe. Dabei ist die Reihenfolge der "Uebersetzungs-Zellen" so angelegt, dass man in der XML von einem "es" zum naechsten springt & das entsprechende einfuegt. Also Schritt fuer Schritt die Tabellen nach unten abarbeitet.
Die XML sieht folgendermaßen aus:

<entry id="133031">
      <text lang="de">Adressaten Wählen</text>
      <text lang="en">Select Recipients</text>
      <text lang="fr">Sélectionner les destinataires</text>
      <text lang="ru">??????? ???????????</text>
      <text lang="li">Adresatus pasirinkti</text>
      <text lang="es"></text>
</entry>

Hier sind bereits fuenf Sprachen eingetragen & allein die Uebersetzung des estnischen muss noch eingesetzt werden & zwar zwischen >< .. Vielleicht besteht die Moeglichkeit per Makro oder dergleichen eine Automatik zu programmieren, die das ganze reinkopiert.
Zoegert bitte nicht Ratschlaege zu geben. Ich bin fuer jede Idee sehr dankbar!


----------



## LukeP (25. August 2004)

sry, kleiner fehler ..
so sieht die XML aus:


```
<entry id="133031">        <text lang="de">Adressaten Wählen</text>        <text lang="en">Select Recipients</text>        <text lang="fr">Sélectionner les destinataires</text>        <text lang="li">Adresatus pasirinkti</text>  <text lang="es"></text>  </entry>
```


----------

